# Hacking it in maintenence style.



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

We moved a UPS system today so the demo guys can move into the data room. It looked bad but I didn't see any blue boxes. Basically the head maintenance electrician installed two disconnects instead of a transfer switch. Pics speak better than words.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Is that splice shorted out?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is that splice shorted out?


You mean those two lugs bolted together and taped blue? Yup, but don't worry there was a scrap piece of wire insulation wedged in there to hold it clear.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> You mean those two lugs bolted together and taped blue? Yup, but don't worry there was a scrap piece of wire insulation wedged in there to hold it clear.


Don't slam that door....:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Definitely glad they took the steps necessary to prevent a deliberate bolted fault by scrawling something in marker. That's awesome.

-John


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> Definitely glad they took the steps necessary to prevent a deliberate bolted fault by scrawling something in marker. That's awesome.
> 
> -John


:laughing::laughing:

That would have made for one nice arc flash investigation.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you need to tell the maintainance staff that article 69 of the NEC requires a placard to be posted on the disco; it shall read : WARNING: DEATH MACHINE


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

This data room is supposed to be so important, we had it on a generator for the two hours the ups was out just in case the building power randomly went down during the move. Then you see this....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That can pass for one of Dr kevorkians devices.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Definitely glad they took the steps necessary to prevent a deliberate bolted fault by scrawling something in marker. That's awesome.
> 
> -John


Actually if the bypass is set up right (and that seems doubtful:jester you should be able to close the switch without a problem.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> ...You should be able to close the switch without a problem.


 Wouldn't you always need some sort of interlock? How would that work?

-John


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I opened an access control panel for South Western Bell one day and started laughing. The SWB guys next to me thought I was nuts until they saw what I was laughing about. Inside the door was written in big bold magic marker, _"To the next technician: If this F-ing SOB panel ever starts working, close the door gently and Run Like Hell!"_


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Big John said:


> Wouldn't you always need some sort of interlock? How would that work?
> 
> -John


Suppose you could mount the two switches side by side, with one of them upside down and connect the handles together:laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is that splice shorted out?


Nah... Siemens has started painting the inside of all their doors "arc blast gray":laughing:


----------

